# Antman! (no spoilers... yet)



## Bodie_Z (Jul 17, 2015)

Just got back from the Antman premier. It was fantastic! I may be a bit biased because I love everything that Marvel is doing right now, but they did such a good job with the fight scenes. Just the right amount of humor and awesomeness. Great movie all around. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 17, 2015)

Not yet. 
But I have a feeling that, compared to the other Marvel movies, this will be the one that flops.


----------



## Bodie_Z (Jul 17, 2015)

Probably. It got way less hype than everything else :/ it sucks because i think its one of the best yet


----------



## Taralack (Jul 17, 2015)

I really loved it. The humour was spot on, the premise was refreshing, and now I just want Clint and Scott to hang around cracking jokes all day. Despite Edgar Wright's unfortunate departure, you can still see some of his handiwork in it, which is really nice.

Also dat Civil War hype.

Re: its reception, I have to agree.. I had to change my tickets to a later session, and both sessions weren't even half full. Which is a real shame, because I actually think Ant-man was a much better movie than AoU.


----------



## Bodie_Z (Jul 17, 2015)

The humor was so much better than in the other movies! Im really looking forward to the witty comments from scott toward the Avengers. 

Civil War! So excited!

Ya, the theater I went to was barely half full :/ Hopefully it doesn't effect his appearance in future movies


----------



## Taralack (Jul 17, 2015)

Well at least he is already confirmed for Civil War. I basically just want this to happen


----------



## Bodie_Z (Jul 17, 2015)

Ya hopefully he gains popularity there. That would definitely go down as one of the most epic scenes in the MCU haha


----------

